# ***JUST ARRIVED*** iJoy Combo RDTA Tank - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/9/16)

Courier visited us again. iJoy Combo RDTA now in stock at a great price 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-ijoy-combo-rdta-tank

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (19/9/16)

Really happy with the price point.

Is the RBA base included in the kit?


----------



## Yiannaki (19/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Really happy with the price point.
> 
> Is the RBA base included in the kit?



Do you mean the RDA base? 

It would seem it isn't included


----------



## boxerulez (19/9/16)

Yes lol sorry 

And that is sad news 


It does not actually mention it in any descriptions other than the photo...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (19/9/16)

Unless it is classified as Gold Plated Aparatus

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------

